# Salmon Roe



## PoodlePower (Apr 13, 2011)

Anyone feed their dog Salmon Roe? I was going to freeze it to feed him later if anyone knows if it's good for them


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

HAHA...I would have a hard time feeding it....without eating it my self!!:tongue:

I cant imagine that it would be bad though.(once frozen solid for some time that is.)


----------



## AkCrimson (Aug 26, 2011)

Salmon Roe is very nutritional! I am not sure how well it would thaw though...it might wind up as a big gooey mess...though not like your dogs should mind! In Alaska the natives really like to eat it, especially King Roe, it's super nutritious. I can't stand it, personally! When i go back to Alaska I may have to save some for the dog....most of it gets cured for trout bait, though!


----------



## PoodlePower (Apr 13, 2011)

I froze a bunch and will try feeding it to him frozen ... thanks for the replies


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

when I fish Mahi yearly I always save the roe for my dogs they love it


----------



## AkCrimson (Aug 26, 2011)

Let me know how it goes, will you? I'm very curious now!

Do you know what kind of salmon it is?


----------

